# Decal Girl Skin Watch



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

I finally ordered a skin for my KT. Normally I'd get a skin as soon as I'd ordered my Kindle but just kept putting it off. I finally decided on "Doodles Color" http://www.decalgirl.com/artwork/3036/Doodles-Color as I thought it would go nicely with my Built Sleeve. I couldn't turn down their current 25% off coupon!

I'm hoping it will ship quickly. I know they said 1-3 days for shipping, but I want my skin now. 

What new skin(s) have you purchased for your K recently?


----------



## lilybean (Apr 10, 2012)

I ordered this one a few days ago. http://www.decalgirl.com/artwork/3200/Tasty-Pink-Bits/AKT I think the colors are so pretty. I didn't notice that mouse lurking there until after I'd placed my order.  I received it two days ago. I still haven't put it on yet because I'm slated to receive the screen protector sometime today, and apparently I have to put on the screen protector first.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I ordered "By Any Other Name" for my K$79 - wasn't going to get one for it, but I decided it might be nice to put the back skin on the front of the lighted cover I just got from someone here on KB. And I'm such a sucker for a good discount code. I *love* the newest "official" Amazon covers, but I know from my unlighted one that they can scratch fairly easily. Hopefully the colors will blend okay.


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

Lilybean - Sorry you didn't notice the mouse but at least it's on the back so you won't see it much. I haven't used a screen protector on a K before, I hope they're easy to apply for you.

Meemo - Love the colors. I'd imagine the colors should go together well.


----------



## lilybean (Apr 10, 2012)

Yay! So my Kindle's all tricked out now! I can't wait to post a pic. I will in the next couple of days. The application of the screen protector could have gone a little more smoothly. It doesn't look bad but there were tiny specs of dust that caused bubbles to form at the bottom. When I lifted it up to try again it got worse. But I'm satisfied. 

It's so pretty now!


----------



## lilybean (Apr 10, 2012)

Pics! With my Acase cover I got for ~$10 on Amazon.com


----------



## lilybean (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh wow sorry, I did not expect the pics to be so huge.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine came today. It works quite well with the cover, as it turns out. The cover looks more purple in this pic than it does in person and the lighter parts of the petals look brighter in the pic than in reality - of course the type of light makes a difference. But it's definitely close enough for me. The skin isn't centered top to bottom on the cover - not sure how much I'll end up obsessing over that but I'll probably try to get it a little closer. Eventually.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I finally put Haiku on my Kindle basic, now the screen contrast is amazing! 

http://www.decalgirl.com/skins/86594/Kindle-4-Skin-Haiku


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I like Haiku a lot - had it on the original Nook I used to have, and it did help with the screen contrast.


----------



## lilybean (Apr 10, 2012)

Meemo that was an ingenious idea! Considering no one will see the back of the Kindle anyway. I might try that.

And Cardinal I love that skin! It's so understated. A lot of the other skins remind me of a teenage girl's MySpace background.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

lilybean said:


> Meemo that was an ingenious idea! Considering no one will see the back of the Kindle anyway. I might try that.
> 
> And Cardinal I love that skin! It's so understated. A lot of the other skins remind me of a teenage girl's MySpace background.


Thanks - I can't claim credit for it though, Tabatha had suggested it on another thread, I just stole it & ran with it. I'm happy with it - and it's kinda cool that you can still see the "kindle" imprint that's on the cover underneath the skin - it's very subtle now but still there.

I agree about a lot of the skins - great for those who like them, but so many of them I know I'd find distracting. I was afraid even the one I've got was borderline - but it's going to be fine, in person the colors are a bit more subtle than they look in my pics, at least on my monitor.


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

Those look lovely! 

My skin arrived a couple of days ago but I haven't had time to put it on yet.

A $10 cover sounds almost too good to be true!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

CoffeeCat...... love the "Doodles Color" skin! I ordered that one for my Godchild to go with her gray Marware cover & it's looks really nice.

I have the Pallavi Paisley skin on my Touch with the green lighted cover.


----------



## xtine911 (Jul 22, 2011)

Another fan of "Doodles Color" here! It matches my red paisley Oberon perfectly


----------



## Iris (May 16, 2012)

I put Haiku on mine with the orange San Lorenzo sleeve (though the red would have also been great with it)!





There were many skins that I really liked, but I was afraid that some of them would be too distracting while reading. This one seemed like it would fade into the background.


----------

